# My first Cigars to Fill up my humi(s), cigar **** !



## thrillafrommanila (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey guys, Im so exicted I got my first Shipments from many b&m's and auction and MUCH more is coming ! Just wanted to share what I recieved so far ! :ss you guys are right I think i should stay away froma ll the devil websites now hahaha, my fiance, was asking...what are you gonna do with all those ? hahahah I'm sure she can guess :r

Sorry if their is so many pics, hope you guys enjoy !










Opus X's Perfecdion and Reserve D chateau​ 















​ 






​ 








2 Padron 1926 maduro samplers, DP Garcia Invictous (Blue label), CAO gold, CAo Brazila, MC Double corona.

SINGLES​ 








CAO Black, CAO Brazilia, AF Don Carlos Robusto​ 








MC Series C, RyJ Maduro Reserve, RyJ Bully, Partagas.​
Hope You Enjoy them, MUCH more is coming :dr:cb

Live Free smoke Longer , Fellow BOTL - Chris​


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Are you related to addiction? :r

Oh Yea nice haul there. How big is your cooler?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice pick-ups.. .It's slippery as heck on the slope. Congrats !


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Holy damn... I just crapped.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice pics and sticks.


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

A very tasty selection! Nice pics/sticks :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Heh heh heh,damn...


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Crickey! The only place to go from here is Opus X and Don Carlos'. Well done for a newb!


----------



## thrillafrommanila (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL thanks guys, i have 3 100 cigar humi's and a One 6 cubic inch Coolador. Yeah, and thats just 1 wave outta many thats coming. :ss It's gonna be One Nice August. I'll try to build up my rating with you guys, so I can trade with what you guys want or get in some passes. Take Care.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like you went top shelf for sure. :tu


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

them are some smokes! :dr Quite a selection!
I'll trade you a ........ nope, that won't work.

Hide the credit card bill !!


----------



## thassanice (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice Opus snag. I'm so jealous.:hn


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, I was proud of what I have, but that first pic alone makes me jealous!


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

That's a great start.
:tu:tu


----------



## Beer Doctor (Jul 31, 2007)

I wish I was you, or lived next door:ss. Nice haul. I'm very jealous:dr


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

That's the way to fill em up!:tu


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

So you feel like sharing?????


----------



## Jason_of_Texas (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow awesome haul!


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice haul brother. Take it from me those sticks are all probably fake, why don't you send a few to me so that I can check them out (smoke them.... oops did I say that) for you. Oh by the way I'm jealous.:ss


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

HOLY COW!!! :dr
Umm....just WOW hehehe


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNGGGGGGGG:dr:dr:tu:tu


----------



## Coyote7 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great selection!! :tu

:ss:ss:ss


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

You're not slipping on the slope. You're in total free fall. I know I've been there myself. All I can say is ENJOY it's a great ride.:ss:ss:tu:tu


----------



## thrillafrommanila (Jul 30, 2007)

hahahah thanks guys for all the compliments. Sure NO PROBLEM come over have some happy smoking time with me ahahhaha...anyone up for trades? :tu, i got more coming ..id like to get into a pass or box splits ...to get to know all you guys alot better, take care!


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn! At first, I thought I had a problem. Then I came to realize it was really Addiction. Now it looks like it could be you.

Thank you for making me feel no so bad for my recent shopping sprees.


----------



## War Eagle (Jun 8, 2007)

Its always good to see a newb completely miss the slope and swan dive straight into this world. Nice job! Well played Sir!!:tu


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

Just one word comes to mind...WOW!

:dr​


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

looks like a nice haul,you've got there.I can't wait to get home next weekend and post some Cigar p0rn of my own..way to go..:tu


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like you're off to a great start! Handsome looking sticks you got there.


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

Very, very nice. I'm happy for you.


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice looking collection you got going.

:tu


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Show off!!...Don't listen to me I'm just jealous 

Nice haul bro...Enjoy :ss


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice smokes !


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW! Nice!


----------



## thrillafrommanila (Jul 30, 2007)

Update: More Cigars came Today ! These ones you'll like more :cb









- this was a sampler :ss
1 Tatuaje Tainos
1 Opus X Perfecion X 
1 Padron Anniversary Diplomatico Maduro
1 Padilla Salomones
1 Opus X Foribidden X (2006)
1 La Flor Chisel, 1 Fuente Don Carlos #2
1 Ashton VSG
1 Fuente Anejo #49
1 Padilla 1932 Corona Gorda.









AF Hemingway Sig Nat.
DCM Pyramid #3
Partagas 160 robusto
Padron 1964 Mad
Olivia Masterblend #3

Enjoy ! More coming Soon !​


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Awesome pickups :tu Those look yummy :dr


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

looks like my local shop threw up at your house


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Looks like you went top shelf for sure. :tu


:tpd: Broke the bank didn't you? :r


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

I need to have a talk w/ your B&M. Just ain't right what they done to you.:r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Very nice!

:tu:tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Opus? Padron? C.A.O.? Never heard of 'em.............. :tu:ss:dr


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

jeez dude, thats... thats impressive :ss


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow, that's a very impressive haul!

You've slipped down the slope pretty quickly.


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

Impressive selection you have right there! You've plummeted all the way down the slope now, methinks.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Wow that's a good start...I wish I could start like that!


----------

